# Judge-colored "GTO" decal?



## ZGstar (Sep 13, 2011)

Saw this pic of a '70 GTO with Judge stripes and unique Judge-colored "GTO" decals: 1970 Pontiac GTO | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Anyone know where to find this custom "GTO" decal? Never seen this multi-colored "GTO" decal before. It looks perfect on a non-Judge car. Usually the "GTO" is only available as a one-color decal (white, red or black).

According to the caption of the pic, this car is in Pennsylvania. Does anyone know the owner?

Thanks In Advance!
Bobby
'70 GTO in Las Vegas


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Any decal shop should be able to make them, or a good one. Check out "my garage" we painted them on my Lemans, more subtle, but an idea. It's blood red pearl inside the stripes, so changes colors.


----------

